# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Σχέδιο για dualband VHF/UHF ενισχυτή

## lcharal

Γειά σας τσακάλια του φόρουμ!

Έχει κανείς σχέδια για κατασκευή ενισχυτή στις ραδιοερασιτεχνικες μπαντες? 

VHF 144-146 MHz
UHF 430-440 MHz
 με είσοδο 1-5W και έξοδο 50++ W

ή σε μεγαλύτερο εύρος ακόμα καλύτερα... 
Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα, αλλά για να κάτσω να το σχεδιάσω δεν έχω τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις...
Τη βοήθειά σας λοιπόν!

----------


## lcharal

Απάντηση δεν εδόθη... 

Στο εμπόριο δε βρήκα κάτι τέτοιο που ζητάω μετά από ψάξιμο 9 μηνών σχεδόν. Αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βοηθήσει θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος. 

Μπορεί λοιπόν, ένα λίνερ, να ενισχύει ένα σήμα, 10 ή και 20 φορές? Εκπέμπω με τον φορητό μου ασύρματο στα 5W και θέλω να φτάσω στα 50W ή και ποιο πάνω. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν γίνεται, και πως, επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ξανά με το αντικείμενο των ενισχυτών RF

----------


## aeonios

> Απάντηση δεν εδόθη... 
> 
> Στο εμπόριο δε βρήκα κάτι τέτοιο που ζητάω μετά από ψάξιμο 9 μηνών σχεδόν.



Γεια σου Λευτέρη...αυτό σου κάνει;

http://kapatech.gr/catalog/index.php...553e8143f6d988

http://www.houseofradio.gr/modules.p...roducts_id=412

http://www.euri.gr/online/index.php?...f=bestprice.gr

----------


## lcharal

Δε μου κάνει αυτό που προτείνεις και ο λόγος είναι απλός. 
O συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής, είναι *γραμμικός,* έχει είσοδο από 1 έως 20 Watt στα VHF και από 1 έως 10 στα UHF. Αποδίδει από max 50 έως max 100Watt στην έξοδό του επιλεκτικά με διακόπτη. 

Γιατί τώρα δεν μου ταιριάζει αυτό? έστω ότι έχω επιλέξει την κλίμακα ενίσχυσης των 50 Watt, τότε, για να εκπέμψω με 50 Watt, θα πρέπει η είσοδος να είναι 20 Watt. Εγώ όμως δε μπορώ να δώσω είσοδο μεγαλύτερη των 5Watt, οπότε, και η μέγιστη εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς θα είναι, επειδή ακριβώς είναι γραμμικό λίνερ, 12,5Watt επειδή 50/20 = 2,5 και 12,5/5=2,5 (το 2,5 είναι ο λόγος αναλογίας, ή λόγος ενίσχυσης, δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς ονομάζεται για τους ενισχυτές.)

Οπότε αυτό που ψάχνω ακριβώς, είναι ένα σχέδιο και μια υπόδειξη για το τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω για να το φτιάξω μόνος μου. Θα το προτιμούσα με τρανζίστορ και όχι με λάμπες. Αν κάποιος έχει να προτείνει κάτι, πολύ ευχαρίστως να το δούμε μαζί.

----------


## aeonios

Σχέδια δεν έχω δυστυχώς. Κατάλαβα όμως τι ψάχνεις.... 

Αν θες για linear που να παίζουν με οδήγηση qrp και να έχεις έξοδο γύρω στα 50 θυμάμαι ΠΟΛΥ παλιότερα πως κυκλοφορούσαν τα RF Concepts RFC 2-317 για τα 2μ και το RFC 4-110 για τα UHF κάνουν τη δουλειά που θες. Το πρώτο με γύρω στα 2.5-3W έδινε περίπου 50W στην έξοδο και το δεύτερο με περίπου5W θα σου βγάλει τα 50W. 


Εχω να τα δω όμως πάρα πολλά χρόνια, ίσως να τα βρεις στο ebay.

----------


## microwave

Icharal θα σου πρότεινα να χρησημοποιήσεις RF module του τύπου S-AV6, ένα για VHF και ένα για uhf που δεν χεριάζονται ρύθμίσεις δουλεύουν με 13.8volt και είναι broadband.Θα χρειαστείς για την κατασκευή σου δύο module ένα για κάθε μπάντα, ένα κύκλωμα μεταγωγής TX/RX,ένα diplexer για να συνδιάσεις τις δύο εξόδου των ενισχυτών σου σε μια και κάποιον εξασθενιτή γιατι τα module στην είσοδο τους συνήθως δέχονται μερικά mW.

----------


## lcharal

Σας ευχαριστώ, κοπέλια, για τις απαντήσεις σας. 
Νίκο, μου φαίνεται θα καταλήξω στην δική σου πρόταση! Έψαξα και βρήκα rf modules για τις ανάγκες μου. Όμως, εδώ έχω ένα νέο πρόβλημα, πως θα κατασκευάσω, ή με τι κριτήρια θα αγοράσω εξασθενητές σήματος? 

Δεδομένου ότι στα VHF η έξοδος του πομποδέκτη είναι 5 Watt τι εξασθένηση χρειάζομαι για να έχω 50mW (μιλιβατ) για την είσοδο του VHF module? 
Ομοίως, η έξοδος του πομποδέκτη είναι 4 Watt UHF, τι εξασθένηση χρειάζομαι για να έχω 50mW (μιλιβατ) για την είσοδο του UHF module?


edit: Με λίγο διάβασμα, βρήκα ότι οι εξασθενητές μετρούνται σε db. Δεν έχω όμως κάποιο πίνακα, τύπο, ή κάτι άλλο για την αντιστοιχία των Watt εξασθένησης σε db. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βοηθήσει σε αυτό το πρόβλημα???

Επομένως πόσα db εξασθενητή θα χρειαστώ για τα παρακάτω στοιχεία? 


μπάντα--------έξοδος πομποδέκτη------ είσοδος module--------- εξασθένηση σε Watt

VHF----------------5 Watt--------------------50 mW --------------------4950 mW

UHF---------------4 Watt---------------------50 mW---------------------3950 mW

----------


## lcharal

Γεια σας και πάλι! Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει RF Module που να δέχεται στην είσοδό του 1 ή 5 Watt? θέλω να αποφύγω να βάλω εξασθενητή για να τροφοδοτήσω τα παραπάνω που αναφέρει ο φίλος Νίκος. Αν και δεν ξέρω να κάτσω και να υπολογίσω πόσα db εξασθένησης πρέπει να έχω, όπως ρωτώ στο #7 post.

----------


## SRF

> Σας ευχαριστώ, κοπέλια, για τις απαντήσεις σας. 
> Νίκο, μου φαίνεται θα καταλήξω στην δική σου πρόταση! Έψαξα και βρήκα rf modules για τις ανάγκες μου. Όμως, εδώ έχω ένα νέο πρόβλημα, πως θα κατασκευάσω, ή με τι κριτήρια θα αγοράσω εξασθενητές σήματος? 
> 
> Δεδομένου ότι στα VHF η έξοδος του πομποδέκτη είναι 5 Watt τι εξασθένηση χρειάζομαι για να έχω 50mW (μιλιβατ) για την είσοδο του VHF module? 
> Ομοίως, η έξοδος του πομποδέκτη είναι 4 Watt UHF, τι εξασθένηση χρειάζομαι για να έχω 50mW (μιλιβατ) για την είσοδο του UHF module?
> 
> 
> edit: Με λίγο διάβασμα, βρήκα ότι οι εξασθενητές μετρούνται σε db. Δεν έχω όμως κάποιο πίνακα, τύπο, ή κάτι άλλο για την αντιστοιχία των Watt εξασθένησης σε db. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βοηθήσει σε αυτό το πρόβλημα???
> 
> ...







> Γεια σας και πάλι! Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει RF Module που να δέχεται στην είσοδό του 1 ή 5 Watt? θέλω να αποφύγω να βάλω εξασθενητή για να τροφοδοτήσω τα παραπάνω που αναφέρει ο φίλος Νίκος. Αν και δεν ξέρω να κάτσω και να υπολογίσω πόσα db εξασθένησης πρέπει να έχω, όπως ρωτώ στο #7 post.



Δεν θυμάμαι κανενα που να δεχόταν 5W! Κάποια δεχόνταουσαν μέχρι και ένα και αυτά ήταν συνήθως στα μηχανήματα για αυτοκίνητα (ραδιοταξί, κλπ) που τελικά έβγαζαν 50+ ! 
Πάντως εξασθενητής υπολογίζεται εύκολα με τό πόσα db διαφορά έχεις από τα 5W ως τα 50mW (0.05W)! Κάθε δέκα db, έχεις υποδεκαπλασσιασμό ισχύος... οπότε εσύ χρειάζεσαι από 5W -10db > 500mW -10db =50mW!!! -10 & -10db= *-20db* = 5W/100 = 50mW!

----------


## lcharal

> Δεν θυμάμαι κανενα που να δεχόταν 5W! *Κάποια δεχόνταουσαν μέχρι και ένα και αυτά ήταν συνήθως στα μηχανήματα για αυτοκίνητα (ραδιοταξί, κλπ) που τελικά έβγαζαν 50+ !* 
> Πάντως εξασθενητής υπολογίζεται εύκολα με τό πόσα db διαφορά έχεις από τα 5W ως τα 50mW (0.05W)! Κάθε δέκα db, έχεις υποδεκαπλασσιασμό ισχύος... οπότε εσύ χρειάζεσαι από 5W -10db > 500mW -10db =50mW!!! -10 & -10db= *-20db* = 5W/100 = 50mW!




Αν θα μπορούσαμε να γνωρίζαμε ποια ήταν αυτά τα modules (με κόκκινα γράμματα), θα με βοηθούσατε πολύ. 
Αν πάλι δε καταφέρουμε να μάθουμε, θα ήθελα να ξέρω πως κατασκευάζω ένα εξασθενητή στα 50 Ωμ ώστε να υπάρχει προσαρμογή με τα συστήματα;  Γιώργο μήπως γνωρίζεις; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## SRF

Δεν θυμάμαι ποιά ήταν, κάτι της Mitsubishi, αλλά πάνε και ~23 έτη! 
Για εξασθενητή ιδού... 
ATT_20dbT.JPG 

Οι αντιστάσεις όλες... 2W! 

Για 18.6db βγαίνει με 39Ω χ 2 και μία 12Ω (η προς; τη γη)

ΥΓ. Να ρωτήσω κάτι όμως... Το φορητό που έχεις ΔΕΝ έχει επιλογή χαμηλής ισχύος, με κουμπί ή από το μενού του? Αν έχει, βάλτο στο LOW και δεν θα έχεις πάνω από 300mW!!!

----------

